# Best filter media to grab fine particles?



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

Ya just pillow stuffing, I use it in my fluval G3. Its like four bucks for a good amount, I wash it well, the only down side is if you don't have any chemical filtration you can start to get that fish tank smell


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I use only pillow batting from Walmart and the bio balls or ceramic tube thingys that came with the filters in all my tanks. I use it in all my canisters and if I for some reason break out one of my old penguins I use it in them too. Make sure you get the synthetic kind and not cotton.

I stopped using any type of chemical media years ago. Others on this, or maybe it was another forum, convinced me carbon in filters was not needed and I've never had any smells.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 21, 2011)

purigen, nothing really comes close to that....well, maybe DE


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I use purigen also, but that's more for removing tannins and micro water polishing.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

also are you guys putting the cotton in some sort of bag before putting it into your filter? A stocking maybe?


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Nope, just filing the trays in the canister. For HOB filters that won't work. What type of filter are you using?

And don't get actual cotton


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure what you folks are talking about.
Do you mean filter floss - which is called polyester quilt batting at a fabric, or crafts, store?
If so, it's definitely one the best water polishers/clarifiers you can use, combined with using Purigen, and fine mesh pre-filters on the filter intake tubes.
Just make sure you get floss without any additives, or fire retardents, and replace them with new floss about every 2 weeks. Very inexpensive - you can't beat it.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.bigalspets.com/filter-floss-20-sq-ft.html


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

The quilt batting that comes in flat sheets is much better than the loose stuff


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a HOB


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

No Problem - double-layer it & cut it to fit into your HOB compartment.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I put mine in a piece of panty hose before stuffing it into my HOB. Works great! I'm also using it stuffed in panty hose and wrapped around a powerhead as a filter in my 25 gallon tank. Water is sparkling clear, and has really slowed down the flow to the pace I'm looking for.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

To polish tank water, I attach an AquaClear Quick Filter to a powerhead.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Not sure what brand your filter is but on my penguin filters I pulled all the blue filter pad off the cartridge leaving just the plastic grid. I put the grid in the normal way and then stuff the pillow stuffing behind it. The quilt batting sheets would be better for the penguins. I use the loose kind. The bag was $5.99 and huge.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Got it double layered and stuffed in, no panty hose. I'm going to wrap some around my powerhead, too.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

angelsword said:


> Not sure what brand your filter is but on my penguin filters I pulled all the blue filter pad off the cartridge leaving just the plastic grid. I put the grid in the normal way and then stuff the pillow stuffing behind it. The quilt batting sheets would be better for the penguins. I use the loose kind. The bag was $5.99 and huge.


Mine is also the Penguin. I'd use the plastic filter piece too if I didn't throw it away :x


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Stuff works great!

This plus purigen is amazin!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

jeremyTR said:


> Stuff works great!
> 
> This plus purigen is amazin!


Yes it is. 
And it should be even better if you use a pre-filter sponge on your filter intake tube as well, rinsing it well at least twice a week.
Additionally, 2 good-sized wcs per week will improve the clarity even more so.
This is what you'll get, all the time:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/lolliblues2


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Your tank is beautiful.

I put some around my power head intake, so that helps a bunch. I don't do water changes that often on this tank.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your tank looks great as well.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks man I appreciate that

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Does the bacteria colonize the filter floss as well, or do you also need something with more surface ?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

It'll colonize, I'm sure.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

I have had mini cycles on smaller tanks after replacing quilt batting so yeah bacteria colonize it.


----------

